# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Copying/Moving a Sheet in Excel 2007

## ExcelTip

There is a difference between copying all the cells in a sheet and copying the sheet itself.



1.	Select all cells in the sheet by pressing Ctrl+A>, or if the selected cell is in a Current Region/List range, press Ctrl+A+A.
Or
Click Select All at the upper-left intersection of rows and columns. 
2.	Press Ctrl+C.
3.	Press Ctrl+Page Down to select another sheet, then select cell A1. 
4.	Press Enter>.



Copying the entire sheet means copying the cells, the page setup settings, and the defined Names range.

1.	Click on a sheet tab. 
2.	Hold down the Ctrl key, and drag the sheet to a different location. 
3.	Release the mouse button and then the Ctrl key.

1.	Right-click the appropriate sheet tab. 
2.	From the shortcut menu, select Move or Copy. The Move or Copy dialog box enables to copy the sheet either to a different location in the current workbook, or to a different workbook. Make sure to mark the Create a copy checkbox. 

1.	Select View -> Arrange (in Window Group).
2.	Select Tiled.
3.	Use Option 1 above (dragging the sheet while pressing the Ctrl key) to copy or move a sheet.

----------


## Bubster

Hi,
I recently upgraded my Windows 7 OS from 32 to 64 bit. I then reloaded all my software, including Excel 2007. Before the upgrade I was able to move or copy a worksheet to another existing open workbook. Now my only option is to move or copy the worksheet to a new workbook. Any ideas as to what to do to fix this?
Bubster.

----------


## royUK

This is not a question & answer forum

_Your post does not comply with Rule 5 of our Forum_ RULES. We have Seven question forums: *Miscellaneous, General, Programming, Worksheet Functions, Charting, Excel 2007 Help and New Users*. Please choose the appropriate forum, and post your question in ONLY one forum.

----------

